# Just in time for summer...Fleece Jacket



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Took me a little over 2 years but I finally earned my Lyft jacket. 
If I order it now I might have it in time for summer.

What do you guys think? Is it worth it?
Nice jacket?










@jgiun1


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats. Don't forget to remove the logo.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

maybe you could wear it in the mall and people would be like "could you be my lyft?"


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats on your windbreaker jacket a la 70’s. Stay warm and thirsty my friend.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Be sure to take a selfie in it and post it here.

Stylin' and profilin'


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats Noe....you are in a special category of drivers now.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

The jacket is very good quality and the Lyft logo rather subtle. I wear mine quite often.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> The jacket is very good quality and the Lyft logo rather subtle. I wear mine quite often.


Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I got 2 sent to me for some reason. 
I took one to a seamstress to remove the logos and stitch on a VW patch where the Lyft logos were


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> The jacket is very good quality and the Lyft logo rather subtle. I wear mine quite often.


Didn't they recently downgrade to a cheaper jacket? I thought it was like a fleece pullover now.

But I agree, the old jacket is good quality and the logos come off easily.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Didn't they recently downgrade to a cheaper jacket? I thought it was like a fleece pullover now.
> 
> But I agree, the old jacket is good quality and the logos come off easily.


I would actually prefer that. 
Even when it's cold (and I'm talking California cold not real cold) I don't ever wear jackets.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would actually prefer that.
> Even when it's cold (and I'm talking California cold not real cold) I don't ever wear jackets.


Fleece is also the most appropriate fabric for Lyft to use.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Fleece is also the most appropriate fabric for Lyft to use.


Or wool, considering we are the sheep to them


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

You might never actually receive it. I hit the milestone about a year and a half ago and I never got it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


"Hey honey let me show you what "Prime Time" really is"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ebay


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


ill be taking pictures,,,


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Took me a little over 2 years but I finally earned my Lyft jacket.
> If I order it now I might have it in time for summer.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it worth it?


What I _can _tell you is that two years ago it was worth $25 on ebay, plus shipping.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No amp
No jacket
Try to hide decal


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Pfft.

You've put up with 1,000 assholes, Noe. Here's a $15 jacket!

-Lyft.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trade it for a 5 star rating and some barf bags


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What I _can _tell you is that two years ago it was worth $25 on ebay, plus shipping.


Dang. You got a good deal!



mbd said:


> No amp
> No jacket
> Try to hide decal


I actually got rid of my amp right here in this forum. 
Just had the guy pay me shipping.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dang. You got a good deal!


I was hoping to get more for it. The Amp and the electric moustache made a lot more.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I am 125 rides away from 1000.
I hope they have the 3XL size .


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

New2This said:


> "Hey honey let me show you what "Prime Time" really is"


I WAS SITTING IN THE ZONE FOR 20 MINUTES AND DIDN'T GET A PING!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I WAS SITTING IN THE ZONE FOR 20 MINUTES AND DIDN'T GET A PING!!!


Driver -Let's go right now!!!

Wife - wait I need to shower

Driver -no now! Do you understand what prime time is?

Wife - no.

Driver -surge? I'm surging right now!!!

Wife - I don't get it.

Driver -go take a shower. You ruined it.



Dice Man said:


> I am 125 rides away from 1000.
> I hope they have the 3XL size .


For an additional processing fee


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Driver -Let's go right now!!!
> 
> Wife - wait I need to shower
> 
> ...


Donate it to Goodwill
Or eBay


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i got my jacket 2 weeks ago. it show up about 10 days after ordering it


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


5 mins later still laughing!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


Not kidding. My wife swipes all the LYFT swag and wears it. I'm pretty sure she does this ironically.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I am 125 rides away from 1000.
> I hope they have the 3XL size .


If you are a 3XL, order a 4 XL jacket.....I speak from experience.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It's happening! It's really happening.

Only took them 5 months.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


We usually play pizza delivery: "I have no money to pay you for the pizza, I don't know what to do"! I guess you could adopt to rideshare, "I know I threw up but I can't afford the cleaning fee, what can I do?" she says with vomit all over her.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I was surprised that it was such a nice jacket! I wear it all the time. And because it packs so nice and tight, it's what I take my backpack/suitcase as well when traveling. It's been to San Fran, Peru, Yellowstone. 

Although, it's probably going to be way to large for me this next winter .


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's happening! It's really happening.
> 
> Only took them 5 months.
> 
> View attachment 338827


Just in time for the heat wave. Don't forget to have the logo professionally removed.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Took me a little over 2 years but I finally earned my Lyft jacket.
> If I order it now I might have it in time for summer.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it worth it?


You work Lyft. I'm sure you realize that you are getting fleeced on every ride you do for them. No need to have a fleece jacket to advertise that fact. :roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wear that jacket loud and proud! Next time you go out to a store wear it proudly because you're going to get lots of respect. As a thank you the community will be waving and smiling as you walk around! (or......maybe they are pointing and laughing).


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I am 125 rides away from 1000.
> I hope they have the 3XL size .


 They do.....but order one size bigger than you normally wear.....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's happening! It's really happening.
> 
> Only took them 5 months.
> 
> View attachment 338827


What's happening


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


Yeah and she'll divorce you and leave you with the jacket and a cardboard box.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I’m 33 rides away from 1k. Do they still give out the jacket? Maybe I could get it by winter.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Yeah and she'll divorce you and leave you with the jacket and a cardboard box.


Ebay


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Took me a little over 2 years but I finally earned my Lyft jacket.
> If I order it now I might have it in time for summer.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it worth it?
> ...


Just saw this on Ebay

Just saw this on ebay?

$17 bucks & free shipping ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> Be sure to take a selfie in it and post it here.
> 
> Stylin' and profilin'
> 
> View attachment 297933


You MUST put an American Flag Patch on the shoulder !



Cableguynoe said:


> I would actually prefer that.
> Even when it's cold (and I'm talking California cold not real cold) I don't ever wear jackets.


So

Where is The Jacket !?!?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

eBay is your best friend.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> eBay is your best friend.


Correction, E Bay is best friends with your wallet.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So
> 
> Where is The Jacket !?!?


Aug 2nd. 
Of course they used the slowest possible service available.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

This is definitely the year of the FLEECE.

Might as well commemorate it by getting a FLEECE jacket as well.

Makes sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Aug 2nd.
> Of course they used the slowest possible service available.


Had to come All the way from Communist China !

First jackets had to be redone.
Ryft wasnt acceptable.
New ones say Lyft.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> The jacket is very good quality and the Lyft logo rather subtle. I wear mine quite often.


I got my jacket last fall and was rather surprised by the quality of it. It's worth far more than $15.00.

When I reached the 1K ride mark and earned my jacket, Lyft sent me a message that said, "Keep driving ,and when you reach the next level, you'll get something else," or words to that effect.

I have given approximately 3100 Lyft rides and haven't reached the next level yet.

Anyone know what the next level is?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> I got my jacket last fall and was rather surprised by the quality of it. It's worth far more than $15.00.
> 
> When I reached the 1K ride mark and earned my jacket, Lyft sent me a message that said, "Keep driving ,and when you reach the next level, you'll get something else," or words to that effect.
> 
> ...


Perhaps free Vaseline for when they shaft you?


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Perhaps free Vaseline for when they shaft you?


I would not be surprised.

That would be "fitting."


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Screw Myft. They never gave me a jacket. Maybe cause I live in Phoenix?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

3000 rides instantly deactivates you


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Perhaps free Vaseline for when they shaft you?


Vaseline? Lyft isn't that generous.
The best you can hope is they take a quick couple seconds to spit some saliva. :errwhat:


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's happening! It's really happening.
> 
> Only took them 5 months.


Oh, 5 months only..Can we 1* rate them for such sh..ty delivery?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe Lyft should use Uber Freight for their deliveries. :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Ant said:


> I got my jacket last fall and was rather surprised by the quality of it. It's worth far more than $15.00.
> 
> When I reached the 1K ride mark and earned my jacket, Lyft sent me a message that said, "Keep driving ,and when you reach the next level, you'll get something else," or words to that effect.
> 
> ...


Lyft will bend you over
In Person.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We usually play pizza delivery: "I have no money to pay you for the pizza, I don't know what to do"! I guess you could adopt to rideshare, *"I know I threw up but I can't afford the cleaning fee, what can I do?" she says with vomit all over her.*


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> Anyone know what the next level is?


Cleared Theta Clear


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The moment has arrived guys!!!
I received it!!
Stay tunned. I'm going to share the unboxing with you guys!

I could get greedy and share it on YouTube first and make a ton of money, but we've all been through so much together.
You deserve to enjoy the moment with me. 

Or maybe I'll live stream it? 

Hmmmmm


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Uniforms are coming. White shirts with pink clip-on bowties, pink & white striped pants and saddle shoes.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Stay tunned. I'm going to share the unboxing with you guys!


Who doesn't love unboxing videos. 



lyft_rat said:


> White shirts with pink clip-on bowties, pink & white striped pants and saddle shoes.


LOL, already had a job wearing a pink vest and bow tie when I was in my late teens.

Regional restaurant chain called Pappan's.

Had to answer the phone. "Thank you for calling Pappan's. Annnnd juuu gonna like it!!!" :roflmao:

Good old Lou at 3:16


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Here it is folks.
Lyft really stepped up this time.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The suspense is killing me!


I have no one to record the unboxing video so I just went with pictures.

Hope you guys aren't too disappointed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have no one to record the unboxing video so I just went with pictures.
> 
> Hope you guys aren't too disappointed.


Umm, we need a selfie of it snuggly encasing your torso!! Whoo hoo!! I better sit down because I'm getting all hot and bothered just thinking about it!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Muwaaah! Mine's been on back order over 3 months.....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Now all you need is a razor to remove the emblem's inside stitching (to carefully remove emblem) and you have a new lightweight jacket you can wear almost anywhere!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hmmm might be good for role playing with the wife.


If she's expecting the guy modeling the jacket she may be a bit disappointed....
Just sayin.....
Ps please dont kill me it was only a joke!


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I qualified a few days ago filled out everything. Says it will take about 3 weeks.?


----------



## uber_stig (Feb 1, 2018)

I got mine just before fall last year, and it has been my go-to jacket when I'm driving ever since. I'm in the PNW, so temps aren't too cold. I'd probably wear it outside of rideshare hours, but my last shred of self-dignity prevents that. Maybe after the next 5k rides.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

How long did it take to get 5 months?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Here it is folks.
> Lyft really stepped up this time.
> 
> View attachment 340067
> ...


I just got the matching pants for 5k rides!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I just got the matching pants for 5k rides!!!!


Pink pants?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pink pants?


I was actually just pulling your leg
That jacket is all you are ever gonna get LOL
Ps I am over 5k lyft's so I know....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was actually just pulling your leg


Reported.

Please don't touch me


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Took me a little over 2 years but I finally earned my Lyft jacket.
> If I order it now I might have it in time for summer.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it worth it?
> ...


For a hot california summer you can always cut the sleeves, no undershirt... it's kind of a statement


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just in time to get fleeced!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Fleece is appropriate for Lyft, because it is what they do to the drivers.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

It took 5 freaking months for it to arrive???

Very Lyft Like.

(Checking to see how many rides I have...812, should hit my milestone in 15 months)


----------

